# Mega slab



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hit my best crappie to date yesterday,coming in a 16" on da nose!!!! Just a beast of a fish thatgabe out a great fight. She hit a 1.5" crappie bait under a float


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish - Congrats!

Love the White out on the Picture -


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice fish, couple sandwiches from that one...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice slab.
Congrats!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

And for a black crappie that is huge! Did you get a weight? I’d say it’d have have to pushing 1 3/4lb or better! Great catch! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great slab! no mater what you used for bait.
sherman


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job Bobby! Now...get out of MY spot


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> And for a black crappie that is huge! Did you get a weight? I’d say it’d have have to pushing 1 3/4lb or better! Great catch! Congrats!


Sadly i didnt. I had a cheap set of scales in my vehicle, but wanted to let her swim away. Actually I'm guessing it was a he. Altho it was a really solid fish there was no bulging belly. Or sunken in belly. I think it was just a freak of a Male crappie.
It was heavy tho. I guessed it at two pounds but I have no experience at all weighing crappies. It was built like a buckeye/indian/glsm thick black crappie.... 
Thanks for all the compliments everyone. This fish is pretty special to me. I've devoted alot of time over the last 8 or 9 yrs trying to dip up a monster crappie with soft plastic.from the bank or my kayak. I have caught 15 or so 14"ers,with a string last spring with like 5 or 6 trips straight with at least one 14"(lol every single one black crappie) fish. About 3 weeks ago I lost another big one that if I where to guess was In between 15-16",it slammed into my kayak as I was trying to flip it in. Both of these big fish hit a "brushpile jigs" brand soft plastic in a color called honey dew. It's a yellow body with a clear with flake straight tail.
One off a dock(one I missed) an this one off a natural laydown.....


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

slob slab!..nice.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

wow! congrats. awesome fish


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice catch. I recognize that shrub!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great fish Bobby, congrats!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Trophy Congrats on a great fish.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one! Appreciate the detailed report sir!


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow that's a trophy black crappie. Reminds me of the crappie we caught in canada at rainy lake. Jig and a bobber works there too.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Shrub? I recognize the grass!
Either that is a REALLY nice fish or you have presidential sized hands ;-)
Outstanding catch!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Rare fish. Awesome!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

That is a beautiful and rare beast for sure. Whats even more rare is that you caught it actually fishing for them. Seems like most of the time when I’ve caught bigger ones or people I know have caught bigger ones it’s targeting another species. Still an accomplishment but not the same as what you did for sure.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Very awesome fish. Congrats.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm 67 and i've only caught 1 16" crappie in my life. we were crappie fishing salamoie lake in Indiana. that day I caught my 2 biggest crappie ever. a 16" and a 15". the 16" came from a brush pile using minnows and bobber. the 15" came from a standing tree using a minnow and bobber. so I consider your fish to be 1 in a life time unless you fish a lake known for large crappie. ky lake has them that big and even bigger. but I have never fished it.
sherman


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice big slab!! Congratulations!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

That's a really nice crappie. Chartreuse bait color? Seems like chartreuse always gets my biggest crappie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

guppygill said:


> That's a really nice crappie. Chartreuse bait color? Seems like chartreuse always gets my biggest crappie.


Ya kinda of a dull yellowish chartreuse body and clear tail with some silver flake in it,the tail being straight.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

nice fish sir...Indian is producing some real nice crappie these days, my buddy got a 16 through the ice, I have seen a few 14s a couple 15s,


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats. Great fish Bobby. First one of many more, I hope.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Slab for sure!!! Nice job!!!


----------

